# New -- Graphtec ROBO Pro -- Need Help!



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

I am a new owner of the Graphtec ROBO Pro cutter and cannot seem to get it to work. Finally, with the help of Graphtec's tech support, I got the driver downloaded onto my computer (Vista). I can get it to test cut, but when I try to send something to cut it says that my USB cable or power plug is not connected. Both items are connected, and I've tried restarting the computer, etc. Nothing seems to work. I'm so frustrated! Does anyone have any helpful advice for me?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,, I don't have a graphtec but you might check in your cutter program and make sure that the correct usb port is selected.. Make sure you are sending vector immages are sent to your cut program..

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh and Crsta welcome to the forums!!!!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you using the USB cable that was included with your plotter?

There MAY be a setting that you need to change on the plotter panel. I'll look up the proceedure and get back to you on that.

Lastly, where are you attempting to cut from? If it's Illustrator or CorelDRAW, you DO NOT use the "Print" commant. There is a seperate "Cut/plot" command that in Corel you use the Application Launcher (the little button that looks like a rocket ship). I'm not sure where that option is in Illy.

Once you get this machine working you're going to LOVE it!


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I am new to all of this. I didn't realize that the cutter wouldn't come with an installation disk and "instruction guide for idiots" like a computer printer comes with. I just thought the thing would install and I'd be off and cutting!

Here's a stupid question -- how do I know which USB port is which? I have 4 places to plug things in on my computer, but when I installed the driver I had choices USB Virtual 1 or USB Virtual 2. 

I will check to make sure I am sending a vector image, also.


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

I have Corel, but haven't even attempted that. I was playing with the Robo Pro software. Were you experienced when you got your cutter or did you self-teach? I feel so stupid about all of it right now!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

My Fiance was experience, but I didn't have any.

It was only after a bunch of searching that I found our answer. I still need to find where I saw it, tho it may not be your answer. 

I'll get back to you.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

laugh said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I am new to all of this. I didn't realize that the cutter wouldn't come with an installation disk and "instruction guide for idiots" like a computer printer comes with. I just thought the thing would install and I'd be off and cutting!
> 
> Here's a stupid question -- how do I know which USB port is which? I have 4 places to plug things in on my computer, but when I installed the driver I had choices USB Virtual 1 or USB Virtual 2.
> 
> I will check to make sure I am sending a vector image, also.


Doesn't matter which acutal port your cutter is plugged into...just use the next available port number.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

laugh said:


> I have Corel, but haven't even attempted that. I was playing with the Robo Pro software. Were you experienced when you got your cutter or did you self-teach? I feel so stupid about all of it right now!


I just installed the Craft Robo (not the pro) on my vista machine. I had trouble at first as well because I did not notice that the shop I bought it from included an upgraded program disk. (duh)

It's easiest if you cut from Corel -- click on the little rocket ship to launch the cutter. Within the window that pops up, there is a check box you need to check so that you can set the material (mine defaults at "pen", and if you forget to check that box it moves but, doesn't cut).

I'm not at the shop right now but, I will be there tomorrow and will be happy to compare my set-up and screens with yours if you still need help. Just send me a message if you still need help.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Not using vista OR their print program, so I can't help, but I do have a question for you Robo Pro users. 

Anybody have a Illustrator plugin for CS3 yet? Last time I checked the online one only went up to CS2 (and didn't install correctly). I was going to bug them again at the LB ISS show if they haven't gotten their act together yet.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Jose,, Graphtec just came out with the new craft robo's,, the small one ce2000-20 is new and the pro which is now the ce5000-40,, I think they may have the plug-in for cs3,, you might call graphtec tech support as sometimes they don't up date the web site,,, the ce5000-40 now accepts 19" material with a 14.8"cut..

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Crysta,,, that could be your problem not launching from Corel,,, just type some text in corel draw and on the menu bar you will see a little rocket ship,, click on that and it should drop down a window that has your cutter software on it,, it should say something like ( send to) cutter program,, if you click on that it should send your text to the cutter program where you can review the text,, from there you can pick what you want to do ie add weed lines ,, cut horizontal or vertical,, I think they call it 90degrees or 180 degrees,, etc. etc. let us know if you get it working and what you did,, it may help other people here!!

Good luck

R.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I just realized that the error that I solved with our machine isn't the same as the one you're experiencing.

I'd call Graphtec America to solve your problem. Their phone number is listed on a little sticker you should have gotten with your machine, but in case you didn't, it's (800) 854-8385

They're very friendly and helpful (or at least the couple of people there that I've talked to were...).


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Moo Spot Prints said:


> Not using vista OR their print program, so I can't help, but I do have a question for you Robo Pro users.
> 
> Anybody have a Illustrator plugin for CS3 yet? Last time I checked the online one only went up to CS2 (and didn't install correctly). I was going to bug them again at the LB ISS show if they haven't gotten their act together yet.


Graphtec has released their CS3 plugin. You can find it here: Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, I've been looking at the other craftrobo site.

Btw, the 1.3 driver for Illustrator CS3 has a virus. AVG reported that it contained the Win23/Small virus.
*
DO NOT DOWNLOAD & INSTALL!*

I'll send graphtec an email.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all of your suggestions. I've tried them all. I continue to get the "USB or power plug is not connected". I've uninstalled and reinstalled things more than once trying to get it all to work. I've tried using an XP computer instead of the Vista I originally was using, but I get the same thing. I'm using the USB cable and power plug that was shipped with the cutter. 

I'm really frustrated and didn't expect it to be this difficult. I thought this would be a fun "hobby" to do in the summer and on breaks since I'm a teacher. I'm to the point that I'm going to send the cutter back and be out my 20% restocking fee. I don't really like to lose money, but losing $200 is better than having a $1000 cutter that doesn't work!

Thanks!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Have you tried contacting Graphtec?

It could be that you have a faulty USB port on your plotter. They make great machines, but nobody's perfect 100% of the time...

OR, there may be a setting in your actual plotter that needs to be set for using the USB port as opposed to the parallel port.

If you haven't contacted them yet, that should be the next thing that you do...


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

I have talked to them. I don't think they were too thrilled with helping me with my driver download, etc. I was told it was a computer problem and they don't sell computers, they sell cutters. My computer is brand new with nothing extra installed on it. The XP I tried was only 9-months old and didn't have a lot of extra stuff on it, either. Both computers work just fine.

The place I bought it from is not helpful, either. I guess they are not knowledgeable about the products they sell. I don't know . . . but frustration has set in big!

What I don't understand is that I can tell the cutter to do a test cut from my computer, and the cutter will do that. So I know my computer is communicating with the cutter (through the connected USB cable). That's the only thing the cutter will do, though! Anything else gets the "not connected" message.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

You know, now that I think about it, this reminds me of a problem I had when I first got my robo pro. I tend to install the latest drivers and not bother with the included CD's when I get some piece of equipment. I did this with the robo and it took me DAYS to get a cut. Turns out I had installed the wrong driver. I was trying to cut with the one for the robo, not the robo pro. I have yet to get a successful install from the zip files on their web site.

You may want to install from a CD to test out this theory. I think you mentioned that you did not have one. I can make an ISO image of mine if you have the same model. You can burn a disc and give it a go.

I have the previous robo pro II version. Not sure of the graphtec model. I'll check when I get home. Post your model info and I'll compare them.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

PM sent.

I MAY have a solution for this, and if it works I'll post it here.


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

CE5000-40-CRP
Graphtec 15" Craft ROBO PRO Vinyl Cutter Plotter

Currently using Windows VISTA computer . . . can switch to Windows XP if needed.

THANKS!


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

Finally got my cutter working. Chani was right . . . I do LOVE it now! (Thanks for all your help and patience!) 

Hopefully this will help someone else . . . 

DO NOT download anything for Graphtec ROBO Pro from the Graphtec wesite. I downloaded the VISTA version of the operating/cutting software and it contained a virus. After cleaning up that mess, I decided to switch back to the XP computer I have.

After installing the XP software that came with the cutter, I still couldn't cut. The problem was the cutter setup that Chani suggested. Once I changed that, it worked like a charm. A month of frustration wiped away in an instant!

I'm still learning, but all of the advice I was given has helped tremendously. This website is a wonderful tool for newbies like me.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

So what was the solution?

I've sent Graphtec emails about viruses in their driver files TWICE and have received no response. I will talk to them at the ISS show. This is inexcusable. Hopefully they have not infected too many people.

Glad you got it working!


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is the setting I had to fix. My cutter came set on one, and when I switched it to the other it worked.

HPGL or GPGL


----------



## kohas (Dec 8, 2007)

hey all also need this solution!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm glad it worked! 

The solution is here:

HPGL1 Error (hp-gl error 1)

Then, once you have the changed, use the "Cut/Plot" command, NOT "Print" when you go to cut from Illy or CorelDRAW.

Good luck!


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

> I keep getting the hp-gl error 1.


Ok, wow. If we'd had that littletidbit of information the solution would have been obvious!


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm having so much fun with my cutter now . . . but I've run into a small problem. When I cut text that is over about 7" long, the last few letters seem to not be aligned with the rest of the text. Is there a setting that needs to be changed when printing longer designs?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's really strange!

Now for the obvious question, so please forgive me: Are your pinch rollers staying COMPLETELY on your media for the entire length of your cut? If they go even slightly off of your vinyl, it will affect your alignment.


----------



## laugh (Dec 12, 2007)

They are on the media the whole time. The cuts are nice and clean, the text just isn't aligned perfectly straight when it is finished. I'm cutting straight from Corel.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is maybe your pinch rollers are not gripping fully or there's a software problem somewhere. 

Is this happening still? Is it consistent?

I'd give Graphtec a call and see what they say...you should have gotten a little sticker with your plotter with Graphtec's support phone number on it.


----------



## independent167 (Jul 30, 2009)

hi, dunno if any1 will be able to help, and i hope im on the right thread!... ive just bought a Graphtec Robo cutter, the program works fine, ive managed to work out most things id like to do with it. except when i load the media (sticker vinyl) and proceed to cut what i have designed. the cutter doesnt seem draw the media through properly, and end up cutting all the letter ontop of each other leaving me with a mess!. ive tried reading through the operation manuel and cant seem to find the answer to my problem. if anyone has any ideas it would be much appreciated...

ps sorry for barging in!!!

cheers


----------



## iprint03 (Sep 14, 2009)

independent167 said:


> hi, dunno if any1 will be able to help, and i hope im on the right thread!... ive just bought a Graphtec Robo cutter, the program works fine, ive managed to work out most things id like to do with it. except when i load the media (sticker vinyl) and proceed to cut what i have designed. the cutter doesnt seem draw the media through properly, and end up cutting all the letter ontop of each other leaving me with a mess!. ive tried reading through the operation manuel and cant seem to find the answer to my problem. if anyone has any ideas it would be much appreciated...
> 
> ps sorry for barging in!!!
> 
> cheers


 have you solved this issue already

seems like the rollers arent even doing what it's supposed to do at all.

have you tried calling graphtect about this?im also interested to have oen myself very soon but this problems seems to be very fatal.

not sure about their customer service too based on what im reading here so far.

sigh*


----------

